# Tribute being traded !!! getting bigger van..



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

We are considering a move up to a larger van. Autotrail scout / apache 700... Here are the details on my van, just in case there is any interest for someone looking before i go and see about a part exchange at a dealers...

*TRIGANO TRIBUTE, *Sept 2005
Fiat 2.3 JTD.. in White.
Mileage 11k.. ( three very reliable trips to Spain)
Balance of warrentee.

Usual specs with added.
*TOWBAR
AWNING + FRONT AND SIDE PANEL
66cm MAXVIEW CRANK UP SAT DISH
7" LCD TV
PACE JAVELIN SATELITE / SKY RECEIVER
DVD / MP3 / CD / RADIO combi.
2 BIKE RACK.*

Pics can be seen in the album section. Do a search under "Tonka".
my direct email is [email protected]

Looking for *£21,500 *with all extra's left in. OR maybe px plus cash on Autotrail scout / apache 700. Prefer 2005 model upwards..


----------

